# tryin to install marine sharpshooter II



## cherineri (Jul 12, 2008)

keep getting error msg "could not initialize the renderer"...pls help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

It sounds like your computer doesn't meet the game's minimum requirements for graphics. What graphics card do you have, or if it's onboard graphics, what make/model is your motherboard?


System requirements for Marine Sharpshooter II:
* Operating System: Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP
* RAM: 128 MB (Windows 2000/XP require a minimum of 256 MB of RAM)
* Graphics Card: 32 MB DirectX 9.0 compatible video card *with Hardware Transform and Lighting (HW-T&L)* We recommend at least an nVidia GeForce 2 or ATI Radeon 7000 video card
* Sound Card: 16bit DirectX 9.0 compatible sound card
* Hard Drive Space: 500 MB
* CD ROM: 16x



> ERROR MESSAGE:
> 
> "Failed to initialize the renderer. Please ensure your video card meets the minimum requirements, your video drivers are up to date, and you are running the required version of Microsoft DirectX®."
> 
> ...


----------

